# Import tax on new books?



## TamiJ (Apr 8, 2010)

I want to order two new books. They would be sent to a Texas address and brought in by someone who regularly brings in our mail (I teach at a school with many Americans). I have done this many times with used books and have never been charged any import fee (including a huge box full of used books), but never with new books. Do you think there would be an additional charge? One is a teacher-resource book, and another a cookbook. Would they bother putting a tax on those?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

There's supposed to be no duty on books but I've had to pay before (not always) when shipped from Amazon or Powell Books. If your friend is driving or flying I'm sure there will be no problem. At least take them out of the shipping package


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Books are no longer duty-free, but they are seldom charged; especially if the quantity is just a few and the value isn't too high.


----------



## TamiJ (Apr 8, 2010)

Ok, then I think I am going to go ahead and purchase them. Thanks!


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

If they do charge, it should be the normal rate, which is what? 17%?


----------

